# Bad news about Ron DeSantis



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

I thought he may be a good guy, but turns out not so much

Check out the data in the bill he signed that is reviewed in this article:

Florida Governor Ron DeSantis Passes Law That Allows Forcible Vaccination By ‘Any Means Necessary

Looks like 'ol DeSantis tells the public one thing, but then signs off on a law that quite literally translates to the police and national guard kicking people’s doors in to vaccinate anyone “by any means necessary,” even if their religion or conscience (which God-given rights are not to be infringed upon)

Starting to look like there is not going to be any political solution at all

No need to bother to vote if they're all crooks!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Did you even read your own link?
It says anyone who does not wish to comply with all the legalistic language in the entirely hypothetical scenario will be isolated or quarantined.
It does not say anyone will be "forcibly vaccinated."
Read the complete, official text here: www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2021/2006/BillText/er/HTML
Note - green text is that which was added to an existing law (black text)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This was covered in a previous thread a bit before you joined.









DeSantis signs bill -- look what is buried in it


I have been watching DeSantis, thinking perhaps he may be a good presidential candidate in 2024. Today I saw this and am rethinking that. Florida Senate Bill 2006, signed last month, touted that business, etc., cannot require proof of vaccination. However, go to line 1107 where it says the...




www.prepperforums.net


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> It says anyone who does not wish to comply with all the legalistic language in the entirely hypothetical scenario will be isolated or quarantined.


That's bad enough, isn't it?

Then is speaks of a scenario where people will be vaxxed by force...

*If the individual poses a danger to the public health, the State Health Officer may subject the individual to isolation or quarantine. If there is no practical method to isolate or quarantine the individual, the State Health Officer may use any means necessary to vaccinate or treat the individual. *

Maybe that includes death!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The point is, DeSantis didn't sign that into law.
It already was law.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Yeah, and he should have objected to it

By signing it with this already in there - means he's not opposed to it and that's a peak in to his heart and what he believes.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> Yeah, and he should have objected to it
> 
> By signing it with this already in there - means he's not opposed to it and that's a peak in to his heart and what he believes.


I don't think you're understanding this...

That portion of the law has been law for a long time, long before DeSantis became governor.
The law he signed did not contain ANYTHING concerning forced vaccinations.

If it is your position that he should have rejected any and all laws until the legislature proposed a repeal of this long-standing statute, then you'd be waiting a very long time.
The legislature is in no hurry to do that, and a governor has no power to create law.
Would you really expect that he demand forced vaccination language to be repealed before he ever agreed to ban vaccine passports?


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Would you really expect that he demand forced vaccination language to be repealed before he ever agreed to ban vaccine passports?


You should study legal issues for a while... he had every opportunity to negotiate this out when adding to this law. Lawmakers negotiate things in and out all the time whether they are revisiting an existing law, or crafting new screw the people legislation that gives the state even more power over the people.

Yes, he signed a law that actually DOES contain language for forced vaxxing under certain conditions as it was there already and he was OK with leaving it in the law that he signed even though it was there before he became governor.

He is a lawyer, so he knew it was there and signed it anyway - this means he is actually worse that the worst liberal in that he engages in double speak to deceiving the people in to thinking he is on their side, but in reality he is not.

At least liberals come right out and display their contempt for the people, so we know what to expect from them. It takes a certain kind of snake to deceive the people in to thinking he is for them, but in reality he is willing to bow at the alter of fouci if things get really bad.

We know he's a snake because he's recommending that everyone get vaxxed so DeSantis has been compromised and cannot be trusted.

Due to the language he failed to negotiate out of this law it is quite easy to make his no vaxx passport to be null and void.

* If there is no practical method to isolate or quarantine the individual, the State Health Officer may use any means necessary to vaccinate or treat the individual. *

This portion very simply means the "State Health Officer" has the ability to "use any means necessary to vaccinate or treat the individual" if things get bad, and they will.

If you were more familiar with legal documents, you would acknowledge this because it's right there in black and white - Words actually mean something. Maybe present this to a few attorneys and let them provide you with some feedback

There are lawyers that provide free initial consultation so it wouldn't cost anything but a little time to learn that stuff like this in legal documents really do mean something


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> You should study legal issues for a while... he had every opportunity to negotiate this out when adding to this law. Lawmakers negotiate things in and out all the time whether they are revisiting an existing law, or crafting new screw the people legislation that gives the state even more power over the people.
> 
> Yes, he signed a law that actually DOES contain language for forced vaxxing under certain conditions as it was there already and he was OK with leaving it in the law that he signed even though it was there before he became governor.
> 
> ...


Oh my, the assumptions run rampant...
I've been reading statutes and case law for decades. I'm fully and completely aware of how this all works, and comfortable interpreting it all. However, things you've stated make it seem as if you have a tenuous grasp on this, at best.
Specifically, "_*Yes, he signed a law that actually DOES contain language for forced vaxxing under certain conditions as it was there already and he was OK with leaving it in the law that he signed even though it was there before he became governor.*_"
That is so full of nonsense, it's hard to break down. But I'll try...
When a law is created, it is written to contain the CHANGES that will affect the statute in question. It is not written with a reassertion of the existing law. The governor put his signature to the CHANGES to the statute.
The legislature did not submit any change to the state's long-standing forced vaccination statute. Thus, DeSantis could not, and did not, sign anything that included a reference to that.
You acknowledge this half way through the sentence when you state "it was there already", meaning it has been part of the state's statutes for years, if not decades.
He didn't "leave it in", as he has no power to rewrite law and it was not included in the bill he was signing.
This has very little to do with "legal documents" or "lawyers", and everything to do with the legislative process.
Instead of recommending you consult a lawyer, I'd strongly urge you to refresh yourself with a high school civics textbook.

If you wish to roast him for not digging his heels in and stagnating all legislation until the legislature sent him a bill repealing the forced vaccination language, go ahead. It's fool-hearted, but you're free to be so.
Just don't go around pretending he did something nefarious by signing this bill. This bill had NOTHING to do with forced vaccinations. Period.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Well, enjoy your faulty interpretation
You do have every right to believe whatever it is you'd like to believe, enjoy!

The fact of the matter is, we have entered an age where governments at all levels are are descending in to totalitarianism and DeSantis has jumped on the bandwagon while publicly claiming he is not so he has been exposed as the snake that he is.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> ...DeSantis has jumped on the bandwagon while publicly claiming he is not so he has been exposed as the snake that he is.


You've provided no evidence of this.
My interpretation is sound, since that's how the process of passing a law works.
I can't correct your misunderstanding of this. Only you can.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> My interpretation is sound


That's your personal "opinion" nothing more - which you have a right to.

What's troubling is someone making excuses for DeSantis' failure to negotiate this out of the bill which he could / should have done before signing it. Maybe the liberals in their legislature wanted this left in and DeSantis bowed the knee.

He's a smart guy, so we can assume he knew it was in there which makes this all the more troubling, which is why he should be labels a deceptive snake. The attitude of "pass something quick at all cost" is exactly how we get legislation with evil hidden inside and that is what is fool-hearted .

Everyone knows when they work on legislation they negotiate things in and out and DeSantis _FAILED_ to take this out which would have been favorable and right for the people of Florida



> Just don't go around pretending he did something nefarious by signing this bill. This bill had NOTHING to do with forced vaccinations. Period.


The bill did provide for foced vaxxing and/ forced medical treatment. Anybody that can understand what a sentence says can and does see that - so he did do evil by signing this bill without negotiating that be taken out.

The reason he did not negotiate that out is he is either on board with this idea, or he bowed his knew to the demands of liberals in the Florida legislature.

Either way, he's now branded to be a snake, just like his buddy Trump who was either played by the liberals or he's on boaed with the globalists after al and is just playing to the puiblic that he is a conservative


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

DeSantis for President 2024


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> What's troubling is someone making excuses for DeSantis' failure to negotiate this out of the bill which he could / should have done before signing it.


I keep trying to get this across to you, but you refuse.
IT WASN'T IN THIS BILL!!!

Florida law changes denote NEW additions in green, EXISTING unchanged wording in black, and REPEALS to existing law in red.
This text you're stuck on was black, not green. IT WASN'T PART OF THE CHANGES IN THIS BILL!
The black text is included for context to know which part of the full statute the changes are being made to. That's the only reason it is included in what you're reading.
It couldn't be negotiated out, because it was never in.

Seriously dude... I'm not sure how much more clear this could get.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Goin Home said:


> Either way, he's now branded to be a snake, just like his buddy Trump who was either played by the liberals or he's on boaed with the globalists after al and is just playing to the puiblic that he is a conservative


Willfully ignorant...or what?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Liberal trying to sabotage the strongest R in the country at the moment?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Liberal trying to sabotage the strongest R in the country at the moment?


Could be.
It's hardly "snakey" to not demand that everything a governor doesn't like about current law be repealed before they will move forward with other legislation.
That would be totalitarian.
But... libs do like totalitarians... so...


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

You DO realize that persons with active TB can be quarantined forcebly if needed under existing law…right? This is no different. Lose the tin foil hats. Maybe then you’ll be taken seriously.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Some of you folks are naive to think that there is a political solution for this nation.

The joke is on you for thinking the repubs are any better than the dems

There's a few good ones here and there, but the majority of repubs are globalists just like their dem counterparts.



> It's hardly "snakey" to not demand that everything a governor doesn't like about current law be repealed before they will move forward with other legislation


So much for trying to make things better...it's all good, just let it ride, right?

Let's don't opposes portion of legislation that is wrong, let's further codify it be agreeing with it and signing off on it

That's just contributing to the problem, way to go guys!


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> You DO realize that persons with active TB can be quarantined forcebly if needed under existing law…right? This is no different. Lose the tin foil hats. Maybe then you’ll be taken seriously.


Yep, check yo Constitution at the door


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> Let's don't opposes portion of legislation that is wrong, let's further codify it be agreeing with it and signing off on it


DeSantis didn't sign off on it. It wasn't in any legislation he put his name to.
You're spouting lies... or ignorance.
Neither is appealing.

You're also jumping to wild assumptions about the position of members on this board.
We agree it's not good policy to force people to do things against their will.
We're just correcting your clear and obvious misunderstanding of the facts in this case.

I'm beginning to catch the faintest odor of troll, and I'm nowhere near a bridge.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> We agree it's not good policy to force people to do things against their will.
> We're just correcting your clear and obvious misunderstanding of the facts in this case.


You are the one with the misunderstanding concerning the issue of trying to protect the people

It was already in there, and your boy Desantis did not object to it and negotiate it out which means he is either OK with it, or he bowed his knee to liberals - and then he signed off on the entire bill with that garbage left in there



> You're spouting lies... or ignorance


Isn't that a violation of board rules to start calling people names?
Thought I read something in there 'bout that.

You are being incredibly rude just because I don't agree with your viewpoint that it's all g0ood to leave bad things in this bill that your boy Desantis signed off on.

So, you have your viewpoint and I have mine.

Last I checked, this is a free country and I have a right to my point of view just as much as you have a right to yours.

If that's a problem for you... then that's your problem

Most people that desire freedom agree with me because legislation that have open doors to tyranny need to be closed

It's unfortunate for you that you can't understand that, but you have a right to your opinion, enjoy!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> You are being incredibly rude just because I don't agree with your viewpoint that it's all g0ood to leave bad things in this bill that your boy Desantis signed off on.


You say things that make perfect sense... and then you say this nonsense above.

For the last time, IT WAS NOT IN THE BILL.
Either you completely misunderstand the difference between "law" and "bill", or you are still regurgitating the same lie over and over again.
A "bill" is a proposed change to the "law".
A "bill" only becomes "law" after it has gone through the full legislative process and is signed by the executive of the government.

Forced vaccination is "law" in Florida.
It was "law" before DeSantis ever became governor.
Forced vaccination was NOT in the "bill" that he signed.

Please, for the love of sanity, tell me you understand this point.
If you don't, then feel free to never dip your toe into an area of discussion you have no concept of unless you're willing to learn.
If you do, then we can move on to discussing how to get that "law" changed, and the best methods for doing so.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Forced vaccination is "law" in Florida.


That's where Desantis failed the people!

He failed to negotiate that out. Surely you understand politicians negotiate things in and out all the time

If he cared about the people, he would have objected to that part even though it was already in the law

So, while he's adding things to an existing law, he failed to take that out.

Any peanut brain ought to be able to understand that this is not good for the people and needs to be taken out and he should have advocated for the people - but on this point he failed to do so/

You're the one being ignorant of how politicians are able to negotiate things before signing off on the entirety of this which further codifies it and makes it even harder to get rid of legally after the former gov signed off on it, and now your boy Desantis signs off on it again without raising objections to it.

So, one again you can have your view point and I'll have mine.

By calling people names to try and get them to bow to your point of view, you're just showing your tyrannical side for all to see. Good luck with that!.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> You're the one being ignorant of how politicians are able to negotiate things before signing off on the entirety of this which further codifies it and makes it even harder to get rid of legally after the former gov signed off on it, and now your boy Desantis signs off on it again without raising objections to it.


Yep, troll....
Nobody is this hard-headed about a simple point.

"further codifies"
"makes it even harder to get rid of legally"
These are complete and utter nonsense. That's not how law works, and you're trolling for the sake of it.

I already stated that forced vaccinations are a bad thing. You're irrationally trying to pin it on DeSantis because you misunderstand the legislative process.
You failed to acknowledge that you know the difference between a "bill" and the "law", so that must still be a point of confusion for you.
I can't fix your poor rationale.
Please continue to drag DeSantis' name through the mud all you like. He seems more than capable of dealing with misguided and misinformed people. (Ron DeSantis Responds to Joe Biden and Rips Him Apart Over Afghanistan)


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

It's all a moot point anyway because this nation is going down hill fast and will not recover due to the masses rejecting the Almighty along with good morals and decent standards.

This time, there will be no political solution as the one world government rises and the US will fold right in to it. Laws will be meaningless as the world continues it's slide in to lawlessness 

So, even if Desantis became prez, he's not going to stop the coming one world government and one world leader.

He will either compromise just to get along, or they will remove him "by any means necessary" as they borrow from this Florida law. So, this is all really a moot discussion amyway.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Yep, troll....


Of course, anybody that dares to disagree with you is labelled as the dreaded "troll"


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> Please continue to drag DeSantis' name through the mud


He catholik (idolator) anyway so he cannot be trusted.

He's currently doing what Trump did was play to the concervative base to try and build his popularity - but in the end the liberals will box him in and play him for a fool just like they did Trump

The Almighty foretold of a one world government / leader rising and no how well intentioned Desantis is they will either play him for a fool or somehow destroy him to make him a non-issue.

Besides, right now he's playing second fiddle to Trump anyway so for now he's Trump's errand boy


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Are you on Charlie Crist’s payroll by any chance?
Just asking.
You obviously came here with the mission of sowing discontent.
My question is why?


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

No, no mission to sow discord. Just got caught up in a useless discussion that in the end is pointless.

I actually came here to learn more about alternative power.

I know Desantis means well, but I do have a problem with the point I was making about forced vaxxing as most people that love freedom would have a problem with.

And, ultimately it is pointless to argue about it since it's not going away, so sorry about the arguing... I shouldn't have allowed myself to get all involved in a moot discussion


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> Of course, anybody that dares to disagree with you is labelled as the dreaded "troll"


It's not a disagreement with me. It's a disagreement with reality.
At a certain point, it becomes obvious...
Trolls be trollin'...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Goin Home said:


> No, no mission to sow discord. Just got caught up in a useless discussion that in the end is pointless.
> 
> I actually came here to learn more about alternative power.
> 
> ...


It is easy to get caught up in politics here.
We do have a political section, but we are first and foremost a preparedness, outdoors, homesteading, site. 

Stick around. There’s a lot more here than just arguing about something that will not change anyone’s mind anyway.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Yep, I'd be better off ignoring people who have a problem with people disagreeing with them and focusing more in the prepping stuff which is pretty interesting


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Of your 53 posts, what have you actually contributed?
Not much. 
You seem to be posting merely to see yourself speak.
Kind of pathetic, in its own way.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have to go outside to do some real work.
Babysitting is too stressful.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Apparently, you and Kauboy are butt hurt over someone not agreeing with everything Desantis does

You'll have to excuse me as I don't bow at the alter of any politician or make idols out of them

They're all human and they all make mistakes and the public needs to be made aware of their mistakes

That's what we do in a free society - well, some of us.
You're welcome to idolize Desantis all you want.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> Apparently, you and Kauboy are butt hurt over someone not agreeing with everything Desantis does
> 
> You'll have to excuse me as I don't bow at the alter of any politician or make idols out of them
> 
> ...


RPD doesn't suffer useless people well.
I call out inconsistencies in logical arguments.
You happen to fall into the middle of the Venn diagram.

It has little, if anything, to do with DeSantis as a politician. But you don't understand that.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> RPD doesn't suffer useless people well.


Well, that explains why he's irritated at you so much


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

Goin Home said:


> I thought he may be a good guy, but turns out not so much
> 
> Check out the data in the bill he signed that is reviewed in this article:
> 
> ...


all due respect, i doubt you’ve got any idea what you’re talking about. 

DeSantis is the most for-the-people governor us Fl folks have had in a long time, and it shows here.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> Well, that explains why he's irritated at you so much


He only gets irritated with me when I call his 1911 old. 😁


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> He only gets irritated with me when I call his 1911 old. 😁


True.
(I’m afraid to let him know my most favorite handgun is the 1873 Colt Single Action Army)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Koefe said:


> all due respect, i doubt you’ve got any idea what you’re talking about.
> 
> DeSantis is the most for-the-people governor us Fl folks have had in a long time, and it shows here.


I didn’t start paying attention to our governors until some time in the 70’s.
And you are absolutely correct, DeSantis is the best I’ve ever seen.
I can’t wait for him to run for President.
He is 100% Donald Trump without the 7th grade mouth.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> You DO realize that persons with active TB can be quarantined forcebly if needed under existing law…right? This is no different. Lose the tin foil hats. Maybe then you’ll be taken seriously.


This is true, and a good point, but I like my tinfoil hat and I think my right to wear it is probably constitutionally defended as are Jews rights to wear "small hats". Either way TB tests are more reliable than covid tests so there is a smaller chance of someone being quarantined for no reason. TB has much higher death rates, wheras quarinting someone for Covid is like quarantining someone for the flu: Idiotic and asanine.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> I can’t wait for him to run for President.


He's playing second fiddle to Trump right now, so he won't be running for prez anytime soon seeing how so many people still want Trump


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Did you even read your own link?
> It says anyone who does not wish to comply with all the legalistic language in the entirely hypothetical scenario will be isolated or quarantined.
> It does not say anyone will be "forcibly vaccinated."
> Read the complete, official text here: www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2021/2006/BillText/er/HTML
> Note - green text is that which was added to an existing law (black text)





Goin Home said:


> I thought he may be a good guy, but turns out not so much
> 
> Check out the data in the bill he signed that is reviewed in this article:
> 
> ...


Your 'news' source is opposed to Trump and most likely many republicans. It also does seem to have some good content on vaccines, but nonetheless This is a bias that ought to be considered when reading the article. 
However DeSantis can't wait around all day for the perfect bill that bans force vaccinations and bans passports. At this time Passports are more crucial and he made the choice he probably thought was needed. Being a politician isn't easy, but DeSantis does a damn good job.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> DeSantis can't wait around all day for the perfect bill


He should use some leverage, spend some political capital and negotiate out the forced vaxxing.

That potion of the law supersedes the ban on vaxx passports because the door is open legally to conduct forced vaxxing

Sure, I'd imagine he's doing the best he can, but no matter how you slice it, the door is open legally to conduct forced vaxxing

He should have done something about that, but he didn't - so the ban on vaxx passports could very well become meaningless if forced vaxxing is enforced.

Maybe he can do an executive order and declare that part of the law null and void

Before anyone says he can't just do that... why not? The dems are doing this sort of thing!.



> Your 'news' source is opposed to Trump and most likely many republicans


The authors of that site do not trust ANY politicians... cause they are all either crooked, or on their way to becoming crooked,.

Most repubs are globalists and are just as bad as the dems


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Beside, why is Desantis telling people he recommends they get the mRNA gene therapy shots?
In fact, most "conservative" politicians are doing the same thing

Just a little bit of research exposes this experimental technology as being very dangerous.

There are a lot of scientists saying these so called vaxxines will eventually destroy the immune system and people that take the shot will die just like most of the animals they tested on died.

It's quite possible we are witnessing mass genocide that the environmentalists have been calling for to depopulate the planet down to around 500 million people.

They've been talking about this for several years now.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> Maybe he can do an executive order and declare that part of the law null and void
> 
> Before anyone says he can't just do that... why not? The dems are doing this sort of thing!.


Show me any governor that has signed an executive order declaring any part of any law null and void.

Remember earlier when I hinted at your proclivity for totalitarians?
Checks and balances, separation of powers, etc, etc...
Maybe you should rethink your philosophy for how to improve things.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

uh huh, so democrats get to ignore laws on the books all over the place - and repubs cannot. 
Gotcha

This is exactly how the repubs are turning out to be, useless and complicit by their inaction

Looks like we are heading into a one party system like they have in china, enjoy!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> uh huh, so democrats get to ignore laws on the books all over the place - and repubs cannot.
> Gotcha
> 
> This is exactly how the repubs are turning out to be, useless and complicit by their inaction
> ...


Don't move the goalpost.
You stated that DeSantis should use an EO to declare a law null and void.
You claimed "The dems are doing this sort of thing!".
I asked for an example of any governor who's done this sort of thing.
You provided no such example.
Now you've moved to "democrats get to ignore laws on the books all over the place".

There's a stark difference between "ignoring" a law, and violating the law via executive order.
Dems and Repubs ignore the laws they don't agree with on a pretty regular basis.
Case in point, Governor Rick Perry in Texas took it upon himself to begin securing the southern border during Obama's presidency. The national border is not technically within his jurisdiction, but from his perspective, the southern state border is. They just happen to be the same border. The Obama admin then threatened state funding if it continued. Unfortunately, Perry backed down after this threat.
That's just one example that pops to mind, but it was an example where a state ignored federal law, which is often more palatable to the citizens of a state than a state governor ignoring enacted state law by fiat.

If you have an example of a state governor overriding enacted state law by executive order, present it.
If you only have hyperbolic claims of "the dems break the rules, so repubs should too", you're not going to get much support.
You don't defeat totalitarians by becoming a tyrant. _THAT_ leads to your feared "one party system".
Or are you perfectly fine with the "one party system", so long as it's your party?


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

I was saying the "could" always do an executive order meaning this may be one course of action that could be taken - you can go research other governor's actions all ya want. 

It's really all a moot point anyway because apparently he has no problem with forced vaaxxing seeing that he advocates and recommends that people get vaxxed with experimental mRNA gene therapy that many doctors and scientists around the world are raising the alarm that this technology is very dangerous.

Desantis is in the same boat with other so called conservatives in that they have so little common sense that they cannot listen to the scientific community that is being squelched for not towing the CCP party line. (_everyone knows what the dems / big tech squelch, is most likely the truth_)

That, or he's scared to go against the party line, either way he's obviously on board with vaxxing and other experimental gene therapies that will be deadly for people in the long run so just like Trump, your boy Desantis has been compromised and should not be trusted

Voting for the lesser of 2 evils still leaves us with evil and this is the state of affairs in this nation going forward.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Goin Home said:


> I was saying the "could" always do an executive order meaning this may be one course of action that could be taken - you can go research other governor's actions all ya want.
> 
> It's really all a moot point anyway because apparently he has no problem with forced vaaxxing seeing that he advocates and recommends that people get vaxxed with experimental mRNA gene therapy that many doctors and scientists around the world are raising the alarm that this technology is very dangerous.
> 
> ...



Heads up.

It's called "politics".

Been around for a long, long time.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> It's called "politics".


On the street, the common man calls it "total BS", and "gov out of control"
No, I got the point and it's nothing but a hot, steamy cow pie


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Goin Home said:


> On the street, the common man calls it "total BS", and "gov out of control"


Yup, nothing has changed.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Founding fathers of this nation are turning over in their grave like the old timers used to say

That's alright - life on planet earth is nothing more than a blip in time


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Goin Home said:


> Founding fathers of this nation are turning over in their grave like the old timers used to say
> 
> That's alright - life on planet earth is nothing more than a blip in time


The Constitution first began to be compromised before the original ink was even dry.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Constitution first began to be compromised before the original ink was even dry.



The difference has been....up until just recently history was there any question about love of country.
I remember a time when if your neighbor voted for Kennedy and you voted for Nixon, it was just a difference of opinion of policy. Those days are gone. I'm sorry to admit that I view most people on the left as enemies of the state.

Sad days.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I voluntarily went halfway around the world to actually fight against communism.
How do you think I feel?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I voluntarily went halfway around the world to actually fight against communism.
> How do you think I feel?


So far from people I know I have heard, disgusted, disillusioned, angry, frustrated, heartbroken, ready to retire, and a bunch of words I can not type without being banned.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> I was saying the "could" always do an executive order meaning this may be one course of action that could be taken - you can go research other governor's actions all ya want.


You made the claim, you provide the proof.
That's how debates work.

I'm pleased he has not taken totalitarian steps to undo things he doesn't agree with.
What a pathetic country we would be if _that_ was common practice.

Thanks to @Auntie for bringing the popcorn. I forgot mine.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I learned several years ago not to engage Kauboy in a debate.
He not only whipped my butt, he handed it to me.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> You made the claim, you provide the proof.
> That's how debates work.


Well, the joke is on you buddy cause I never challenged anyone to a debate and wouldn't with those that have no problem with tyranny being left in place to harm people.

This is simply a free exchange of ideas, so good luck
demanding others to participate in your "debate"





> I'm pleased he has not taken totalitarian steps to undo things he doesn't agree with.
> What a pathetic country we would be if that was common practice.


Wow! Seriously???

So, this means you are OK with letting the country slide right down into socialism and you won't oppose that because you don't think that's the right thing to do! Absolutely amazing!

Yeah, like the liberal progressive agenda is tearing down this country so we SHOULD be trying to reverse that.... because we do not agree with their policies such as forced vaxxing

So what if it was already in place - it needs to go!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> Well, the joke is on you buddy cause I never challenged anyone to a debate and wouldn't with those that have no problem with tyranny being left in place to harm people.
> 
> This is simply a free exchange of ideas, so good luck
> demanding others to participate in your "debate"
> ...


What a good little despot you would make.
As long as they are YOUR ideas, you're cool with the "by any means necessary" approach.
Seriously, Stalin would be proud.

Frame it however you wish. "Debate", "exchange of ideas", whatever you want to call it. When your goal is to throw mud on a good man, you best be able to defend it.

You made a claim in order to undercut an upstanding individual. Your claim was based on a misinterpretation of another person who wrote an article on a topic they didn't understand.
You were provided with clear facts concerning the misunderstanding, and given multiple opportunities to acknowledge it and accept the reality of the situation. You refused.
Then you pivoted to demanding that a sitting governor consider violating his oath of office in order to enact a policy YOU think is good, but would violate the separation of powers philosophy, a cornerstone of our government.
Your justification for this was "somebody else did it, so it's fair", but when called out to provide any evidence, you don't even have the decency to admit you might have spoken a bit too boldly.

If you're going to make claims to support you position, and then back away when they are challenged, perhaps you should stop making them.
We aren't sheep here. We critically analyze EVERYTHING for what's valid, and what's garbage.
This thread needs its own landfill.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Goin Home is reminding me of a certain shemale troll who came a few months ago..... but with a few more brain cells.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> As long as they are YOUR ideas, you're cool with the "by any means necessary" approach


There you have it folks!

I'm NOT in favor of forced vaxxing while Kauboy and his boy Desantis have no problem with it.

Resisting and opposing tyranny was not an idea that originated with me, so this was not my idea at all.

It's just something I agree with - it's sad to see folks like yourself make excuses for not standing against tyranny (classic RINO viewpoint)

But, like I said before - you are certainly welcome to your own opinion even as wrong as it is so when they come to force you to take the kill shot - relax, bend over and enjoy the ride! 




> We aren't sheep here. We critically analyze EVERYTHING for what's valid


Yep, you analyzed that law the FL legislature was tin tinkering with and had no problem with forced vaxxing - so much for critically analyzing EVERYTHING

Either that, or you're all good with it... so which is it???





> reminding me of a certain shemale troll who came a few months ago


Yes, yes, of course.... anyone that disagrees with anyone is a "troll"


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> There you have it folks!
> 
> I'm NOT in favor of forced vaxxing while Kauboy and his boy Desantis have no problem with it.
> 
> ...


@Goin Home you certainly have a way with twisting someone's words. I am curious, are you trying to stir things up or do you really not get the point that Kauboy is trying to make. 

A person is not a troll because they disagree. People are labeled as a troll for the way that they disagree. 



> A *troll* is Internet slang for a person who intentionally tries to instigate conflict, hostility, or arguments in an online social community.


 Notice the word, intentionally.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> do you really not get the point that Kauboy is trying to make


My position is that forced vaxxing is tyranny and should have been negotiated out

He's the one missing that point, and doesn't seem to be bothered by this being in the law and spends a lot of time making excuses for the failure for this to be taken out and/or publicly opposed by his boy Desantis

It's all really quite simple - I oppose this, he apparently doesn't have a problem with it... if he did, he'd publicly oppose it rather than making excuses for it.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I can not imagine any of the regulars on this forum support forced vaccinations.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Goin Home said:


> Yes, yes, of course.... anyone that disagrees with anyone is a "troll"


No You are not a troll, but the shemale who your reminding me of was.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Goin Home said:


> My position is that forced vaxxing is tyranny and should have been negotiated out


Absolutely correct. I think everyone on this place agrees with that, whether or not they are vaxxed, excuse me: jabbed.
This is not a vaccine and lets stop talking about it like it is one.


----------



## Patriot69 (Aug 23, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Did you even read your own link?
> It says anyone who does not wish to comply with all the legalistic language in the entirely hypothetical scenario will be isolated or quarantined.
> It does not say anyone will be "forcibly vaccinated."
> Read the complete, official text here: www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2021/2006/BillText/er/HTML
> Note - green text is that which was added to an existing law (black text)


i read it, cant seem to find ANYWHERE where it says entirely hypothetical, it says what it says. what am i missing, plz fill in the blanks for me, what lines in the text of the bill..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Goin Home said:


> There you have it folks!
> 
> I'm NOT in favor of forced vaxxing while Kauboy and his boy Desantis have no problem with it.


Listen here, son... You can make all the claims you want about a public official, and you can make all the asinine claims you want about your misunderstanding of the law making process.
You can even spout terrible ideas about tyrannical actions that you think should be taken to put your own opinion of what is good into play.
I can tolerate ineptitude.
What I will NOT tolerate is you accusing me of something I have made perfectly clear I am opposed to.

My post from 5 days ago:


Kauboy said:


> DeSantis didn't sign off on it. It wasn't in any legislation he put his name to.
> You're spouting lies... or ignorance.
> Neither is appealing.
> 
> ...


My post from 4 days ago:


Kauboy said:


> Yep, troll....
> Nobody is this hard-headed about a simple point.
> 
> "further codifies"
> ...


Do you dare have the audacity to make a bold-faced LIE against me when my words are clear and concise?
Respect will be given to all members, and misrepresenting their opinions in order to harass them will NOT be tolerated. (See rules 2 and 2c)
Choose your next words wisely.
I'm about to go on a troll hunt, and I don't miss.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

OH OH. Where is my helmet?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A reminder, when hunting trolls, there is no limit, and the season is always open.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mandating vaccines and the Supreme Court....1905.

The abridged edition: Mandating a vaccine was upheld.

The 1st link is the actual wording from 1905.
The 2nd link is it described on laymen's terms.









*Jacobson v Commonwealth of Massachusetts.pdf*








drive.google.com

Jacobson v. Commonwealth of Massachusetts, 197 U.S. 11 (1905)


----------

